# Orbea MX 20 Team Disc-what do you think?



## divotvorca (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello to all,

I have find this on the Orbea webside...
https://www.orbea.com/us-en/bicycles/mx-20-team-disc

what do you think about it?..
I am bit thinking about it...but have still no respond from Orbea about the weight... :madmax:

if it would be around 9kg...only to change the chainring for 30t aor 28 and it will be perfect...

https://www.albie.cz/images/product/15327/l2.jpg


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

quite smart looking bike and comes with a cassette too - tyres are crap for anything other than dry hardpack which rules them out for any of my local trails. seat post is also going be sticking out quite a lot.


----------



## divotvorca (Mar 10, 2015)

POAH said:


> tyres are crap for anything other than dry hardpack which rules them out for any of my local trails. seat post is also going be sticking out quite a lot.


please which tyres and seat post would you recomend?

I am thinking about change the casette to 9sp and maybe also chainring to 30/28t...


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

no idea for tyres but seat post only going to be an issue if it has to come up too much. depends on the size of the kid


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

You can take out one of the rear cogs and add a 38t one on pretty easily, the problem in the front is the chain ring bolt pattern is probably such that you cannot go below 32t (or 30t in some cases).
Tires in 20" size are all kind of weak, just not enough volume. I picked up a Schwalbe Little Joe Active Folding Tire - 20" - Black Version: 50-406 (20 x 2.00) from Bike24 for EUR17.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

POAH said:


> quite smart looking bike and comes with a cassette too - tyres are crap for anything other than dry hardpack which rules them out for any of my local trails. seat post is also going be sticking out quite a lot.


But no-one is going to sell a bike with the perfect tyres for everyone... even less than pedals... ideally they'd sell bikes without but then they would lose sales in the "ready to ride" market ...

Where I ride disk brakes are really preferable due to the specific mud and my personal dislike of heaving rims scratched away and making a horrid sound if they are just slightly out of true... elsewhere it might be irrelevant... so for me this would have been a great 20er to someone wanting rim brakes the lack of mounts might make it otherwise...

Rear Cassette is really nice though ...(unless you live somewhere dead flat)


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

If you're changing the cassette (hence shifters and chain) I'd go the whole hog... and go for 11 speed? I'd be tempted to do the same for the brakes ... i.e. just go M8000 all round BEFORE they use it and then transfer to their first 24" .... put the "brand new" back and sell as such!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

divotvorca said:


> change the chainring for 30t aor 28


Those look like 104 BCD cranks, so 30t is as small as you can go. Well spec'ed bike for the price. It would be nice if they included the geo.



Steve-XtC said:


> If you're changing the cassette (hence shifters and chain) I'd go the whole hog... and go for 11 speed? I'd be tempted to do the same for the brakes ... i.e. just go M8000 all round BEFORE they use it and then transfer to their first 24" .... put the "brand new" back and sell as such!


Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## divotvorca (Mar 10, 2015)

RMCDan said:


> Those look like 104 BCD cranks, so 30t is as small as you can go. Well spec'ed bike for the price. It would be nice if they included the geo.
> 
> Not a bad idea at all.


the geometry is here:
http://www.albie.cz/file/p598.pdf

so it seems for me as an fine bike..only change the stock brakes for XT...


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

divotvorca; said:


> ..only change the stock brakes for XT...


Well, I'd not do it for stopping power ... simply not needed with a kids weight but the XT levers really work well for small hands. As Above I'd think about selling the bike after though so going the whole hog on brakes and drive train before it's used with the idea to take this all onto their 24er and stick it all back before selling the 20 might be good economic sense. You could in eBay terms sell as "New Other" (I know this is what I wished I'd done instead of incremental)


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I also found the geometry on their site, it was under some of the other 20" and 24" bikes.

These bikes look ok in my opinion. But the geometry that they are saying for the 24" is absolutely impossible. They are claiming a 66 degree head angle. There is zero chance of that, just looking at the image. The head angle is more in the 70 degree area. The only way that 66 degrees can even be found anywhere, is if you take a straight line from the top of the head tube to the center of the axle. That isn't the head angle though. 


The seat tube angle does appear to be correct at 72 degrees.


----------

